# Kaliber meeting - voorjaar/zomer 2011



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Het is al eens geopperd door verschillende vaste bezoekers dus ik zal eens een threadje opengooien waarin we wat ideeen kunnen spuien/interesse peilen.

Het wordt tijd voor de eerste Nederlandse WUS-meeting! Iedereen een koffertje (etuitje voor de kleinere verzamelingen, aanhangertje voor Sjors) horloges mee, wat eten, beetje babbelen/borrelen, kan niet misgaan lijkt me |>

Omdat ik geen enkel idee hebben hoe jullie erover denken (waar en wanneer bijvoorbeeld) stel ik voor dat we hier maar eens een eerste voorzichtige interesse-peiling doen en ook wat kunnen gaan brainstormen over locatie en datum. 

Zelf lijkt het me wel een leuk plan om ergens in het voorjaar of de zomer (ergens tussen mei en september eigenlijk) een keer ergens een BBQ aan te zetten en er een achtertuinfeestje van te maken. Als jullie andere suggesties (of een grote achtertuin :-d) hebben hoor ik dat graag!

Groeten,
Mart


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Lijkt me leuk! Goed initiatief


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Goed plan. ALs het niet té ver weg is, wil ik graag komen.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Hé Mart,

Hadden we niet al een balletje op gegooid om zo rond mijn verjaardag (16 september) hier een meeting te doen (idd iets met een BBQ of zoiets). Spaart me ook een aanhanger uit 

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Martin_B said:


> Goed plan. ALs het niet té ver weg is, wil ik graag komen.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Mwah, Als het in Nederland is, kan het nooit ver zijn. Zo groot is het hier nu ook weer niet :-d

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Sjors said:


> Hé Mart,
> 
> Hadden we niet al een balletje op gegooid om zo rond mijn verjaardag (16 september) hier een meeting te doen (idd iets met een BBQ of zoiets). Spaart me ook een aanhanger uit
> 
> ...


Haha, ik heb er zelf geen probleem mee om die kant op te komen, en zoals je al zegt, de afstanden zijn binnen NL toch niet zo heel groot. 
Maar goed, ik zou me kunnen voorstellen dat er ook mensen zijn (hebben we hier veel Noorderlingen?) die het niet zien zitten op naar Zeeland te komen 

Vandaar ook deze thread eigenlijk, beetje peilen hoe ver we willen rijden, wat voor opzet aanspreekt, etc!

Eventueel kan er ook wel wat gecarpoold worden als we een beetje inventariseren waar iedereen vandaan komt.

Maar goed, op dit moment ben ik in elk geval al blij om te horen dat er uberhaupt geinteresseerden zijn, hoe meer zielen hoe meer vreugde :-!

Als er mensen zijn met andere voorstellen/suggesties, laat maar komen!

Groetjes,
Mart


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Ik zat er zelf eigenlijk aan te denken om de hele club uitgenodigd te krijgen door Ron in Texas ;-)


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik zat er zelf eigenlijk aan te denken om de hele club uitgenodigd te krijgen door Ron in Texas ;-)


Laat maar weten wanneer jullie komen - en dat is gemeend |> Wel kan ik dan aanraden om niet later dan mei te komen, of te wachten tot eind september. Het wordt hier 's zomers achterlijk warm.

Eerlijk gezegd hoopte ik dat dit evenement misschien eind maart of heel vroeg in april zou plaats vinden. Lokatie hoeft geen probleem te zijn. Kan toch ook bij Ace, lijkt mij zo? ;-) Ik bedoel maar, als ik zie hoe ze voor een paar Italiaanse schoenmakers uitgepakt hebben ......

Groeten,
Ron

*PS* - net even met Anneke gecheckt .... we're on |>


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Sjors said:


> Mwah, Als het in Nederland is, kan het nooit ver zijn. Zo groot is het hier nu ook weer niet :-d
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Ik moest laatst even op en neer naar een klant in Middelburg. 650km... Vinnik toch net wat overdreven voor een meeting


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

MHe225 said:


> Laat maar weten wanneer jullie komen - en dat is gemeend |> Wel kan ik dan aanraden om niet later dan mei te komen, of te wachten tot eind september. Het wordt hier 's zomers achterlijk warm.
> 
> Eerlijk gezegd hoopte ik dat dit evenement misschien eind maart of heel vroeg in april zou plaats vinden. Lokatie hoeft geen probleem te zijn. Kan toch ook bij Ace, lijkt mij zo? ;-) Ik bedoel maar, als ik zie hoe ze voor een paar Italiaanse schoenmakers uitgepakt hebben ......
> 
> ...


Bedankt voor de uitnodiging |>
Lijkt me op zich wel gaaf hoor, maar denk toch dat een en ander een beetje lastig is in logistieke zin  Van de reis zelf zouden we al per persoon een heel leuk horloge kunnen kopen, om nog maar te zwijgen over de koppies van de douane als ik weer terug wil met een koffer vol horloges :-d



Martin_B said:


> Ik moest laatst even op en neer naar een klant in Middelburg. 650km... Vinnik toch net wat overdreven voor een meeting


Dan schat ik dat Sjors ongeveer 650 kilometer heen en weer woont van jou ;-)

Als iemand die wat centraler woont eventueel een locatie tot beschikking heeft is dat ook prima. Als we het dan in het voorjaar doen kunnen we bij groot succes altijd nog een herhalinkje doen in de nazomer bij Sjors |>


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

Meeting klinkt gezellig  Het lijkt mij het beste om het zo centraal mogelijk in Nederland te doen. Ik vind het niet erg om een stukje te rijden, maar ik ga niet naar Zeeland, Maastricht of Delfzijl ofzo rijden


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Dimer said:


> Meeting klinkt gezellig  Het lijkt mij het beste om het zo centraal mogelijk in Nederland te doen. Ik vind het niet erg om een stukje te rijden, maar ik ga niet naar Zeeland, Maastricht of Delfzijl ofzo rijden


Zo centraal mogelijk betekent min of meer automatisch Utrecht, toch? ;-) kan ik lekker blijven zitten hier.


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

GuySie said:


> Zo centraal mogelijk betekent min of meer automatisch Utrecht, toch? ;-) kan ik lekker blijven zitten hier.


Top, dus feestje bij jou thuis?


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Ja, perfect, is dat ook geregeld, Guy doet de BBQ


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Lester Burnham said:


> Ja, perfect, is dat ook geregeld, Guy doet de BBQ


Ik woon in een studentenhuis zonder tuin, dus dan wordt het wel ook heel studentikoos op de stoep voor het huis op kratjes bier zitten ;-)


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

GuySie said:


> Ik woon in een studentenhuis zonder tuin, dus dan wordt het wel ook heel studentikoos op de stoep voor het huis op kratjes bier zitten ;-)


En een klaptafeltje met 10 koffertjes vol horloges. Leuk voor de buren ;-)


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Martin_B said:


> En een klaptafeltje met 10 koffertjes vol horloges. Leuk voor de buren ;-)


Vooral gezien de buurt waar ik woon :')


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Kanaleneiland? b-)


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Martin_B said:


> Kanaleneiland? b-)


Dan had ik het niet eens gesuggereerd. Zuilen


----------



## Racka (Nov 2, 2010)

Lijkt me leuk! Ik woon toevallig zelf ook in Utrecht. Ik heb er geen moeite mee om een grotere afstand af te leggen.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Racka said:


> Lijkt me leuk! Ik woon toevallig zelf ook in Utrecht. Ik heb er geen moeite mee om een grotere afstand af te leggen.


Heb je een tuin? ;-)


----------



## Racka (Nov 2, 2010)

GuySie said:


> Heb je een tuin? ;-)


Nope helaas niet, woon in een appartement. Wel een mooi uitzicht op de domtoren


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Racka said:


> Nope helaas niet, woon in een appartement. Wel een mooi uitzicht op de domtoren


Heb je een balkon? ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

GuySie said:


> Heb je een *groot *balkon? ;-)


----------



## Racka (Nov 2, 2010)

Ik heb wel een balkon ja, niet eens aan gedacht, maar het is een dingetje van 1 bij 2. Dat gaat denk ik niet lukken.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Racka said:


> Ik heb wel een balkon ja, niet eens aan gedacht, maar het is een dingetje van 1 bij 2. Dat gaat denk ik niet lukken.


Hehehe, nouja, het was de moeite van het proberen waard :-d


----------



## Racka (Nov 2, 2010)

GuySie said:


> Hehehe, nouja, het was de moeite van het proberen waard :-d


Hahah jazeker, is ook niet erg. Volgens mij heb ik zelfs een keer een contract getekent waarin staat dat ik niet eens mag bbqen op het balkon. (en terecht)


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Racka said:


> Hahah jazeker, is ook niet erg. Volgens mij heb ik zelfs een keer een contract getekent waarin staat dat ik niet eens mag bbqen op de balkon. (en terecht)


Tenzij je het penthouse hebt natuurlijk 

Lijkt me trouwens wel gaaf, bbq'en vanaf een penthouse op een hoge woontoren, alle mensen op straat de brandweer bellen omdat ze denken dat er fik is


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Moet het bij iemand thuis zijn? Wellicht dat we anders gewoon ergens kunnen afspreken....


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Bidle said:


> Moet het bij iemand thuis zijn? Wellicht dat we anders gewoon ergens kunnen afspreken....


Kan ook. 
Alleen weet ik niet of ik er me 100% comfortabel bij zou voelen als ik (en jullie natuurlijk ook) een boel horloges op tafel zou moeten leggen in een openbare ruimte.


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

Lester Burnham said:


> Kan ook.
> Alleen weet ik niet of ik er me 100% comfortabel bij zou voelen als ik (en jullie natuurlijk ook) een boel horloges op tafel zou moeten leggen in een openbare ruimte.


Maakt mij niks uit. We kunnen ergens wat gaan eten of lunchen. Dan is het toch soort van besloten.


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

Wat denken jullie?

Het zou ook wel leuk zijn als het op een locatie is die met de auto goed te bereiken is, zonder al te veel hoge parkeertarieven enzo


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Haha, ergens langs de snelweg op een picknicktafel ofzo 
Het weer is er wel naar in elk geval ;-)


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Dimer said:


> Het zou ook wel leuk zijn als het op een locatie is die met de auto goed te bereiken is, zonder al te veel hoge parkeertarieven enzo


Dan zit je met elke grote stad al wel verkeerd denk ik ;-) hier in Utrecht is het iig niet te betalen...


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Kent een van jullie in de provincie Utrecht anders niet een restaurant/eetcafe of iets dergelijks in een dorpje? Of in de bossen? Waar we redelijk rustig kunnen zitten/parkeren?


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Lester Burnham said:


> Kent een van jullie in de provincie Utrecht anders niet een restaurant/eetcafe of iets dergelijks in een dorpje? Of in de bossen? Waar we redelijk rustig kunnen zitten/parkeren?


Niet zo uit m'n hoofd, maar ik kan wel vast wat gaan rondvragen ter voorbereiding


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

GuySie said:


> Niet zo uit m'n hoofd, maar ik kan wel vast wat gaan rondvragen ter voorbereiding


Gefeliciteerd met je 3333ste posting trouwens


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

Net ff gegoogled: Restaurant Het Oude Tolhuis, vlakbij Fort Rhijnauwen en de Galgenwaard, langs de A27. Ze zitten redelijk in het bos en je kunt er goed parkeren. Prijzen zagen er ook wel netjes uit


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Lester Burnham said:


> Gefeliciteerd met je 3333ste posting trouwens


Haha, thanks, had het niet eens gezien. Ik zit definitely veels te veel tijd te verdoen hier op WUS ;-)


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Dimer said:


> Restaurant Het Oude Tolhuis


Ziet er goed uit, die Hertenbiefstuk...


----------



## Racka (Nov 2, 2010)

Goed idee, Ribeye voor mij yummie....


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

Zullen we april doen of mei, mijn voorkeur gaat sowieso uit naar een zondag. 8 mei en 17 april kan ik niet.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Heb zelf wat problemen met 1 en 15 mei 

Blijven na de eerste twee rondes data-strepen nog *24 april, 22 mei* en 29 mei* over als we ons even beperken van half april tot eind mei!

-------------
*daarbij moet ik wel aantekenen dat een eventueel kampioensfeest in Eindhoven op 22 mei voor mij alsnog roet in het eten zou gooien, maar wsl kan dat al wel de 15de gevierd worden


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

Lester Burnham said:


> Heb zelf wat problemen met 1 en 15 mei
> 
> Blijven na de eerste twee rondes data-strepen nog *24 april, 22 mei* en 29 mei* over als we ons even beperken van half april tot eind mei!
> 
> ...


Optimist 

29 mei lijkt mij dan het veiligst qua weer..


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Ik kan 22 mei en 29 mei (ongeloofelijk, want Eva werkt gemiddeld twee van de drie weekeinden).

29 heeft mijn voorkeur.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

29 mei dan maar doen?


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Ik stem voor |>


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik stem voor |>


Tja, want een kampioensfeest hoef je ook geen rekening meer mee te houden ;-)

Groeten,

Martin, twentenaar 

ps zal ook proberen de 29e vrij te houden


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Martin_B said:


> Tja, want een kampioensfeest hoef je ook geen rekening meer mee te houden ;-)
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> ...


Ooooooeeeh, wat is die 'permanent ban' knop nu aanlokkelijk ;-)

Na een en ander gesloopt te hebben hier ben ik over de eerste teleurstelling heen.

Denk ik :think:

Of toch niet?

Grrrrr o|


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Ik breek even in, want zie de locatie staan....


Echter lijkt me dat niet handig. Er lezen meer mensen mee dan je denkt..... enfin. We zouden ook daar in de buurt iets kunnen zoeken en de rest via PB af kunnen handelen. Meetings die ik heb meegemaakt gingen altijd op deze manier:

2 mensen die het organiseren... locatie in afgesproken stad regelen. Iedereen (enkel bekende van het forum met behoorlijk aantal post ed.), pas een paar dagen voor de dag wordt de locatie dan bekend gemaakt! De locaties waren vaak afgehuurde zaaltjes ed. 

Waarschijnlijk kan ik zelf niet op de 29ste, maar wilde dit nog wel even delen.....


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Bidle said:


> Ik breek even in, want zie de locatie staan....
> 
> Echter lijkt me dat niet handig. Er lezen meer mensen mee dan je denkt..... enfin. We zouden ook daar in de buurt iets kunnen zoeken en de rest via PB af kunnen handelen. Meetings die ik heb meegemaakt gingen altijd op deze manier:
> 
> ...


Hmmm, je hebt wel een punt hoor. Dat was ook eigenlijk de reden dat het mij in eerste instantie het fijnst leek om bij iemand thuis af te spreken; en dan verdere adressen etc via het berichtensysteem te regelen.

Jammer dat je wsl niet kan de 29ste trouwens!


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Ik kan de 29e ook. Mag dat?


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Dat is gaaf Ernie, misschien kunnen we een stukje car poolen (ik ben niet zo'n held in onbekende steden rijden:-d)


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Prima, ik heb Mart een voorstel voor een locatie gedaan.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Ah, ik zie nu dat je hier al aangaf dat je zelf ook zou willen komen  
Meer dan welkom uiteraard! Als eregast zelfs ;-)

Locatie is positief ontvangen, nog steeds redelijk centraal in NL. |>


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Lester Burnham said:


> Ooooooeeeh, wat is die 'permanent ban' knop nu aanlokkelijk ;-)
> 
> Na een en ander gesloopt te hebben hier ben ik over de eerste teleurstelling heen.
> 
> ...


Ik was al bang dat ik niet meer kon inloggen ;-)

Ben eigenlijk helemaal niet zo'n voetbal fan, maar gun het ze van harte.

Meer on topic, ben het eens met Bidle, houdt locaties een beetje uit de openbaarheid, je weet nooit welke individuen meelezen, helaas dat je daar rekening mee moet houden.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Zeker weten Martin, mee eens. Nu we een datum en locatie (daarover later meer, per pm) hebben zal ik even een nieuw threadje opengooien zodat we even duidelijk op een rijtje kunnen zetten wie er geinteresseerd zijn.


----------

